# Big Green Field Point Kodiak Target



## Double S

Night bump.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Great targets. Try Scorpion Venom or Woody's lube.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That looks great might have to look into getting one :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

bushmasterar15 said:


> Great targets. Try Scorpion Venom or Woody's lube.


Thanks for the reply Mark. I bought some Bucket juice last night. It had free shipping. From some reviews, it's good stuff. So I'm giving it a whirl. if it doesn't work well, I'll try the Woody's Lube.



05_sprcrw said:


> That looks great might have to look into getting one :thumbs_up


Thanks Dustin. Its still early but I'm thinking positive. It's not a Finger easy pull target for sure. Just being honest. I will be using my Arrow puller and some lube. At the end of the month if the bag is working well. I'll buy another one. They actually make a bigger one than this. it would be great more longer distance shooting. I need to build up my backyard range. It was free shipping by the way.


----------



## djorgensen3

Try small bars of soap for the arrow lube. I used to use it when I shot at 3D targets and it worked the best. Just rub a good coat on the first 6 inches of arrow before each shot.


----------



## Double S

djorgensen3 said:


> Try small bars of soap for the arrow lube. I used to use it when I shot at 3D targets and it worked the best. Just rub a good coat on the first 6 inches of arrow before each shot.


Thanks. I was using PAM spray yesterday. It was working well with the arrow puller. But carrying a PAM spray bottle around is bulky. Doesn't it get messy carrying a small bar of soap around, Specially in the heat?


----------



## bushmasterar15

I have the Polar target. It is a large target and holds up well. If your get the Scorpion Venom arrow lube a little goes a long way. This stuff is 
really slick.


----------



## Double S

I finished sighting in my bow out to 70 yards yesterday. After the initial sight in, I like to shoot in reverse one shot at each yardage. I started at 50 yards walked in to 40,30, and 20 yards. I had a slight breeze right to left. The Big green is doing well stopping my arrows. I'm still using an arrows puller.


----------



## Double S

I just got the Bucket juice Lube from Tacoma Washington. I shot about two dozen arrows with the Bucket juice on the FP tip. We are having 20-30 mph winds right now So I made quick shots. The Bucket juice seems to work better. I like the little Applicator and its not messy and bulky like the PAM Spray. lol The arrows pull much better.


----------



## BlacktailBryan

Nice review! Ive been toying with getting a bigger target, as a backstop for my Rinehart, and for long distance practice. This might do the trick, thanks for posting.


----------



## Double S

BlacktailBryan said:


> Nice review! Ive been toying with getting a bigger target, as a backstop for my Rinehart, and for long distance practice. This might do the trick, thanks for posting.


Thanks. 


I did a little more shooting today. I made my own target face pins out of 14 gauge Wire and curled one end for a handle. Works great and the Target stays on. I also replaced the flex puller with a AAE Gorilla grip arrow puller. A much better puller.Plus it has a Quick disconnect Magnet set up so I don't have to fumble with hooking it back up with my belt. 










My little 60 yard Range.









I didn't want to throw my beat up 2 year old Morrell Yellow jacket away. I found a replacement Morrell Cover at Wholesale Sports for 21 bucks. So She's good as new again. I did stick some old clothing into the bag to fill some air pockets. 









The big Green Kodiak is handling the elements well. It's been raining off and on. I'm getting ready for Turkeys.


----------



## camelcluch

The spray silicon spray from Walmart's auto section is a great lube and cost less than 2 bucks.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Double S some good shooting and hope you put down a nice turkey.


----------



## Christopher67

Awesome, thanks for the review! :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

Day 16 since I started using the bag. I've had it in rain and its still running great. It seems easier to pull arrows now. I roughly have about 300 shots in it now. I usually shoot more but I've been Turkey hunting too. :thumb: Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Double S

ttt


----------



## SARASR

I was wondering about these targets Thanks for sharing Simon!


----------



## APEX-29

Thanks for the review on theses targets. These seem to be much better priced than targets of similar dimensions.


----------



## CdBurner

I have this target and love it. For the money I think it's a slam dunk. Not really hard to pull arrows and I'm loving all the spots on it. Great for long range shooting too. Have about 500 shots in mine now.


----------



## Double S

SARASR said:


> I was wondering about these targets Thanks for sharing Simon!


Thanks Scott. It's doing well. I've had it almost a month out in the wet rainy washington weather. it seems to be holding up well. It dries out quick too. 



APEX-29 said:


> Thanks for the review on theses targets. These seem to be much better priced than targets of similar dimensions.


Thanks. For the size I couldn't find a better priced FP target bag. Plus they had free shipping. I believe they make one other FP that even bigger. That would be even better for long range target shooting. 



CdBurner said:


> I have this target and love it. For the money I think it's a slam dunk. Not really hard to pull arrows and I'm loving all the spots on it. Great for long range shooting too. Have about 500 shots in mine now.


When I first received it I was having a hard time Pulling arrows out of it. I had cramped fingers pulling arrows out. Then I had to buy an arrow puller, then some arrow lube. But now that I've had about 500 plus shots in it. It's now easier to pull arrows out now. Certain parts of the bag are tighter than others section. But it's doing a good job of stopping arrows. I think the two straps they have on top could be a littler more beefier. Would I buy another one? Yes. :thumb:


----------



## Double S

Here's a video I made on the Kodiak Bag to accompany this evaluation. I've had it around 2 months and around 900 shots.


----------



## ralphd

Hi there Double S, any chance you could give us an update on the target, how is it holding up? thanks for the great review!


----------



## tooktakdrvr

I too would like to know how it's holding up a year later. I am interested in getting a larger outdoor range target and right now it's between this and a blob.


----------



## Bow Junky

tooktakdrvr said:


> I too would like to know how it's holding up a year later. I am interested in getting a larger outdoor range target and right now it's between this and a blob.


Me too!


----------



## Double S

ralphd said:


> Hi there Double S, any chance you could give us an update on the target, how is it holding up? thanks for the great review!


Crap, I didn't get an subscription update for replies on this thread. lol. I apologize. I'll do better than writing it down, I'll go out right now and get some pics for you folks. I'll be right back.



tooktakdrvr said:


> I too would like to know how it's holding up a year later. I am interested in getting a larger outdoor range target and right now it's between this and a blob.





Bow Junky said:


> Me too!


----------



## Double S

Here's some now pics of the BGT Kodiak. I did bring it in when it started snowing. I brought it out in the spring and let in sit in the rain. I'm pretty good at getting my money's worth out of these targets. 

Some Tips for new Bag users,
*ROTATE, ROTATE YOUR BAG*

If you have the bag on the ground, keep some ventilation between the bag and the ground. I had it on grass and after awhile the bag will soak up water and stain, even create mold and invite insects. My property is sloped so I placed a pallet under the bag plus a little pice of wood to try to keep the bag level when i shoot at it. If you see the picture of the top of the bag, you'll see a bump up at the top. The bags interior is made up of several sections. The reason there's a bump up is because of the piece of 2x4 I placed under the bag to keep it level. Not the bags fault. 
Make sure you shoot at both sides of the target. After awhile, you'll get a bump pushing out of the back of the target. it's just the material being forced to the back from the arrow impact. Place the bag flat on the ground and push or step on it. make sure you flip it around and shoot at the bump to force it back the other way. Try your best to shoot at every spot. the bag will last longer if you use all the spots. it's hard sometimes too because the outer sections of the bag really hold on to the arrow shaft when you try to pull them out. But just like the spots toward the middle, they will loosen up over time. Try not to shoot at the middle spot all the time, move around the face of the target. If you place a paper target over the bag make sure you place the paper target over an unused area. 

Not only should you turn the target and shoot both sides, but make sure you flip the bag upside down too. gravity is still working on your bag. Plus it lets the bag breath and dry out if you've been keeping it on the ground. 

So in short, keep the bag off the ground if possible, let it breath. Use all sides of the target if possible and flip it upside down . Make sure when your moving it around...don't jerk on the strap...You'll most likely tear it.... Just nice even pulling and I can move the bag around wherever I want. If your not using the bag for awhile and want to leave it in place, place something over it to protect the strap and target face from the sun, elements. I have some hay bales as a backstop behind this bag. make sure you don't have the bag touching the backstop. Insects will build a home plus Hay bales hold in heat and hold water that can transfer over to the bag damaging the materials. Just my two cents. 

Front view,









Side views,









You can see the bump at the top in this picture. it's not the bags fault. I placed a 2x4 under the bag to keep the bag level for me to shoot at. When I flip the bag, it goes away.









back of bag.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great follow up and some good pointers, thinking of getting one to expand my range as well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Double S

Thanks Dustin. As long as people can understand my bad grammar and poor punctuations, I try to help.



05_sprcrw said:


> Great follow up and some good pointers, thinking of getting one to expand my range as well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tooktakdrvr

Thanks great review!!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double S

I think it's time to update this review with recent pics of the BGT Kodiak. 

I bought the Bag around April 7th, 2011. Here's some recent pics.

The middle of the bag is much looser compared to the edges. As the material gets pushed to the back of the target. I usually lay it on the ground and step on the target material to try to recenter the material. I also turn it around and shoot on the other side. I still haven't had an Arrow pass through it.


----------



## Double S

It's time for another yearly update on the BGT Kodiak Target. I bought this target around April 7th, 2011. 
I haven't shot my compound bow all winter long so I decided to head out and dust the cobwebs off and toss some field points down range. Boy I was rusty!.

Anyways, I remembered that I needed to take update pics of the Kodiak target. I haven't replaced anything on it. I didn't even cover it over the winter. So it's been exposed to the elements. You'll see in the pic that there's a little bulge out the back. It hadn't been an issue. I just lay the target flat on the grass and step on the bulge to push it back inward. Then I put in back in place and turn the target around and shoot to push the material back toward the center. The arrows do penetrate deeper in the areas I tend to shoot more in, like the center. To date as of 4-6-14, I haven't had an arrow pass through. Not even as to expose the field point on the opposite side. You might see a slight bulge at the top of the target. That's because I sat the target on a pallet to keep the target off the wet grass. I am not a staffer for BGT. Just a average Joe giving his two cents on a product I actually use.


----------



## WT-assasin

you sold me on this target. Thanks for the info and review


----------



## Double S

Much appreciated!. We see reviews all the time but many don't come back and post an updated review on the prodcut to see if its still alright. I figured a long term review would help many about choosing a target. If you have time and your on Facebook. Can you Kindly state that you read a review on ArcheryTalk and you will be buying one. I'm not affiliated with BGT targets. They are a sponsor here and I would like more people to come over from Facebook that might read your comment on their FB page. 
https://www.facebook.com/biggreentargets?ref=br_tf
Simon


WT-assasin said:


> you sold me on this target. Thanks for the info and review


----------



## Teemster

I ordered the kodiak a couple days ago...i hope it holds up as good as yours. Thanks for the review


----------



## Double S

Teemster said:


> I ordered the kodiak a couple days ago...i hope it holds up as good as yours. Thanks for the review


The target has been good. Three more months and it will be exactly 4 yrs with the same target and original cover. I do believe it's finally time to replace the cover due to weather exposure.


----------



## Double S

Here's some update pics. I'm nearing 4 years with the original cover but it's starting to show some wear at the top. So I'll replace it this summer. 
View attachment 2146936
View attachment 2146938
View attachment 2146940
View attachment 2146942


----------



## crashnburn715

*big green target*

got mine yesterday, was narrowed between a couple, your review pushed me this way, thanks for the review


----------



## Double S

Much appreciated. I have other bag targets as well as a 3-d buck. None of them handle the weather like this BGT taget. You can see the other targets in the first few pics. and I usually have to buy replacement bags every year. I think I bought the 3-d buck last season and it's looking rough. I'm gonna take a pic of the other brand bag targets I have right now so you can see how beat they are. One of them likes to snag field points and I've tried different diameter field points. My grammar and punctuation is kinda crappy but the pics don't lie. LOL. Plus I'm not paid or sponsored by them nor do I have tv show. Wink-Wink. I'm just an average Joe.


crashnburn715 said:


> got mine yesterday, was narrowed between a couple, your review pushed me this way, thanks for the review


----------



## Double S

I just went out and took pics of my other brand targets so you can see how they look compared to the BGT target. I usually replace the yellow jacket cover every year. The cover gets pretty brittle fast. The green bag I think I bought last spring with the 3d buck right after tax returns. The Gage's in the bag are not from Broadheads. My field points kept sticking in the bags so I used a knife to dig to get the arrows out. I believe the green target is called a hurricane. I also have a rhinehart ball target that I use with my trad gear and I keep that one in the shed.
View attachment 2147004
View attachment 2147006


----------



## Double S

It's officially 4 yrs and 2 day with the same Big Green Target Kodiak. It is still going strong. It's a little looser in the middle target area but still no pass through's. I will be replacing the outer bag cover this summer.
View attachment 2204878
View attachment 2204879
View attachment 2204880
View attachment 2204881


----------

